# Weight Training for Grappling



## stonewall1350 (Aug 25, 2016)

So I am in need of some help. I've never been a weight lifter. I'm a big guy, and my workout has been suffering lately. What workouts are out there that improve arms strength, shoulders, and back strength.

Additionally I am trying to cut weight down and improve flexibility. I have a squat machine and Dumbbells of all different sizes. There are a few machines in my gym too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 25, 2016)

Personally I'm not a huge weights fan I do some dumbbell curls when I get some time but honestly sitting there lifting weights just bores me I prefer doing body weight exercises such as press ups. There's plenty of different variations of them also things like a high plank basically get in a press up position and hold it there.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 25, 2016)

stonewall1350 said:


> What workouts are out there that improve arms strength, shoulders, and back strength.


I will suggest this. It will force you whole body to function as one unit (which is the opposite of the muscle group isolation).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 25, 2016)

stonewall1350 said:


> So I am in need of some help. I've never been a weight lifter. I'm a big guy, and my workout has been suffering lately. What workouts are out there that improve arms strength, shoulders, and back strength.
> 
> Additionally I am trying to cut weight down and improve flexibility. I have a squat machine and Dumbbells of all different sizes. There are a few machines in my gym too.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into kettlebells? I've started working with one (very limited, have an injury in my right arm). They seem to work more functional strength (less isolation and dependence on large muscles), which should be useful for grappling. Because the exercises tend to work across a larger range of motion, it seems more likely the strength would translate well to what we do.


----------



## Charlemagne (Aug 25, 2016)

The only real difference between lifting for other sports versus grappling is the importance of isometric strength for grapplers compared to other types of athletes.  Other than that, there is no need to reinvent the wheel here and in fact, training dynamically will develop isometric strength also, so there isn't much of a need to modify anything.  Lifting for grappling has been around for a long time, and it is pretty well researched.  Do a good solid lifting program that includes the Olympic lifts and other solid lifts for the major muscle groups and that will get you going in a very good direction.  Find someone who is at least properly credentialed in your area (NSCA CSCS/USAW SPC) in your area who can help you learn the proper form (I can help with that if need be) and go from there.  

Shockingly, there is probably more BS in the fitness world than even exists in martial arts, so buyer beware.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 26, 2016)

To make it easy. At this point I will just recommend stronglifts.

StrongLifts 5x5: The Simplest Workout To Get Stronger

You can get more involved. But this will work.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Aug 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Personally I'm not a huge weights fan I do some dumbbell curls when I get some time but honestly sitting there lifting weights just bores me I prefer doing body weight exercises such as press ups. There's plenty of different variations of them also things like a high plank basically get in a press up position and hold it there.



That is pretty much how I feel, but I need to get stronger. I don't want to do so much weight lifting I lose my bjj game or destroy my shoulders. I just want to improve my strength and overall fitness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 26, 2016)

drop bear said:


> To make it easy. At this point I will just recommend stronglifts.
> 
> StrongLifts 5x5: The Simplest Workout To Get Stronger
> 
> You can get more involved. But this will work.


This looks like a reasonably well-rounded approach that keeps it simple. Other than the suggestion of getting a trainer, I'd go with this.


----------



## Charlemagne (Aug 26, 2016)

stonewall1350 said:


> That is pretty much how I feel, but I need to get stronger. I don't want to do so much weight lifting I lose my bjj game or destroy my shoulders. I just want to improve my strength and overall fitness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The idea that lifting is going to destroy your BJJ game is a myth.  It is also not going to destroy your shoulders.  In fact, if you look at it, the biggest modifiable factor that is predictive of joint injury is the strength of the musculature that surrounds the joint.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 26, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> The idea that lifting is going to destroy your BJJ game is a myth.  It is also not going to destroy your shoulders.  In fact, if you look at it, the biggest modifiable factor that is predictive of joint injury is the strength of the musculature that surrounds the joint.


Agreed. Form - and not overdoing your training - will keep the shoulders safe. Stretching and proper recovery time will keep your flexibility so strength training doesn't hinder your game.


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 27, 2016)

drop bear said:


> To make it easy. At this point I will just recommend stronglifts.
> 
> StrongLifts 5x5: The Simplest Workout To Get Stronger
> 
> You can get more involved. But this will work.



I strongly promote StrongLifts.


----------



## 23rdwave (Aug 27, 2016)

Here are two two articles on training for bjj.

Strength and Conditioning Program for BJJ Fighters

8 Rules for Proper Strength Training for BJJ


----------



## crazydiamond (Sep 1, 2016)

Another vote for 5x5. I later modified this system to my own needs (lower back issues) but its great and simple to follow.

However I would also consider adding hip thrusts for BJJ. You can start on a Swiss ball with just body weight and then add weight and use a bench.

and since you mention flexibility


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 1, 2016)

Sprinting, reactive and /or weighted vertical jumps, distance horizontal jumping, heavy bag, the like. Great for losing weight.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Sep 1, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Agreed. Form - and not overdoing your training - will keep the shoulders safe. Stretching and proper recovery time will keep your flexibility so strength training doesn't hinder your game.



I have really stepped up my stretching routines. My hamstrings have always been abysmal. After just a few weeks I already feel less stiff and it is quite nice. Recovery time is something I need to balance for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgace (Sep 1, 2016)

I've mixed in more unconventional stuff like burpees, burpees with pull-ups "on the jump", burpees with kettlebell swings instead of a jump and this workout:


----------



## Jenna (Sep 1, 2016)

Tgace said:


> I've mixed in more unconventional stuff like burpees, burpees with pull-ups "on the jump", burpees with kettlebell swings instead of a jump and this workout:


That is an interesting one.  Thank you for posting it up.. Which book is this taken from please?


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 1, 2016)

Tgace said:


> ...and this workout:



Some good conditioning there for sure, but definitely not going to lead to much adaptation in the way of strength.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 1, 2016)

While strength is a great attribute, I think the gas tank is the largest weakness in the average person training to fight....

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgace (Sep 1, 2016)

Jenna said:


> That is an interesting one.  Thank you for posting it up.. Which book is this taken from please?


100 Deadly Skills - Books on Google Play

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgace (Sep 1, 2016)

When it comes to weight lifting, I think "cross fit esque" combine style lifts (clean/front squat/push press/front squat) have more crossover than isolation lifts. YMMV.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tgace (Sep 1, 2016)

...but isolation lifting certainly has its place too.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 1, 2016)

Tgace said:


> While strength is a great attribute, I think the gas tank is the largest weakness in the average person training to fight....
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Strength can and does influence endurance, particularly local muscular endurance, which is a huge part of grappling.


----------

